# What's your reason for speaking out against the Chinese Communist Party (CCP)?



## Legoshi (Apr 12, 2021)

The Chinese Communist Party has a very sly way of putting down soft power. These methods include  infiltrating entertainment and media platforms very quietly under the guise of woke ideology and big name companies like Disney and Hollywood are selling themselves out to CCP backed institutions to gain market share in China. They have no problem banning websites like Facebook or refusing western media coverage while having propaganda outlets like CGTN and New China TV based all over the globe but when the West bans Huawei and WeChat they throw a tantrum. Wumao logic claims that Westerners don't have much news sources either. This is a fallacy. People in democratic societies can look at differing news sources and criticize them freely without being arrested.

Meanwhile, they violate the boundaries of other Asian nations like Taiwan, Vietnam the Phillipines, and Japan while claiming sovereignty that never existed (ie China never historically had ownership of the South China Sea and they sold Senkaku islands to Japan in the 80s). However, media coverage about these issues has been very scarce other than the Huawei scandal and the ongoing Xinjiang Uyghur camps most likely because of their threats. That's very concerning to me because the repression of free speech and pro CCP propagands needs to be discussed without accusations of "sinophobia" and "racism".

TLDR; The CCP needs to be stopped and told to leave other nations alone. CCP ≠ Chinese people


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 12, 2021)

They're Chinese. Do I need another reason to think they're shit?


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 12, 2021)

Because they eat bats.


----------



## bigfuccbuck (Apr 12, 2021)

Literally the biggest threat right now


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Apr 12, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> The Chinese Communist Party has a very sly way of putting down soft power. These methods include  infiltrating entertainment and media platforms very quietly under the guise of woke ideology and big name companies like Disney and Hollywood are selling themselves out to CCP backed institutions to gain market share in China. They have no problem banning websites like Facebook or refusing western media coverage while having propaganda outlets like CGTN and New China TV based all over the globe but when the West bans Huawei and WeChat they throw a tantrum. Meanwhile, they violate the boundaries of other Asian nations like Taiwan, the Phillipines, and Japan while claiming sovereignty. However, media coverage about these issues has been very scarce other than the Huawei scandal and the ongoing Xinjiang Uyghur camps. That's very concerning to me.
> 
> TLDR; The CCP needs to be stopped and told to leave other nations alone. CCP ≠ Chinese people


I have no problem with _Chinese people_ who, and I know this will come as a shock to the MSM, are not a monolith(will probably come to quite a shock to the CCP if they lose enough power down the line as well) but the CCP and Communism as an ideology is a tremendous negative and needs to be eliminated. I believe in time it will extinguish itself but that will take longer with governments consisting largely of appeasers, dullards, and cowards. Standing by and waiting for it to collapse on its own will also increase the body count so...not great.

The real question is how the US will hold up to China and how we will back up our _allies_ in countries near to them. We have a tradition of bailing on those countries when things get tough and it looks like the Biden Regime will stay that course.

Though there is the outside chance that once Disney realizes they do not want their shit and major sports start realizing a billion people with nothing are worth less than a few million with expendable income the CCP will have to go into supernova mode at which point the world will respond violently to their attempt to consume everything around them to stay alive.


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 12, 2021)

Bland Crumbs said:


> The real question is how the US will hold up to China and how we will back up our _allies_ in countries near to them. We have a tradition of bailing on those countries when things get tough and it looks like the Biden Regime will stay that course.
> 
> Though there is the outside chance that once Disney realizes they do not want their shit and major sports start realizing a billion people with nothing are worth less than a few million with expendable income the CCP will have to go into supernova mode at which point the world will respond violently to their attempt to consume everything around them to stay alive.


I originally wanted to buy a Xiaomi, but was skeptical and didn't because like Huawei and Lenovo, they could be CCP-influenced. Instead I bought an Xperia and it turned out to be a great decision because they've been banned from selling products to the US because of potential Chinese Communsit ties. I also sold my Huawei phone for a used Nokia Android phone and my Lenovo tablet for cash. I've completely stopped buying products from any Chinese companies. Nip it in the bud and stop giving them money. That's what will hurt them the hardest.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 12, 2021)

Everyone knows that China is an interesting country, and not all Chinese people are bad people. However, the issue we have with the CCP is the fact that they’re trying to overrule Hong Kong and Taiwan by claiming that their *REAL *peaceful protests are illegitimate and claiming that they are a threat to democracy.

The worst part about the CCP is that they may (or may not, again it’s still _alleged_) have Chinese agents that are subterfuging the West by inserting their propaganda into the likes of media, entertainment and Silicon Valley. It is all to maintain dominance, without even attempting to care about the fact that their nukes aren’t even as strong as America’s.

At least not yet. 



Spoiler: Overall point



Obviously, posting this won’t change the direction for China being a superpower in 2050. I’ll be in my mid-50’s when this happens, if I’m lucky to live up to that point. Either way, to ignore the strong influence of China’s Communist Party would be to ignore the fact that the West is obviously trying to guilt trip gullible people into embracing neo-progressive politics and political correctness, while foreign nations take over America with their influence and leaving USA looking more and more like a shell that it has been since the last decade and a half.


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Apr 12, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> I originally wanted to buy a Xiaomi, but was skeptical and didn't because like Huawei and Lenovo, they could be CCP-influenced. Instead I bought an Xperia and it turned out to be a great decision because they've been banned from selling products to the US because of potential Chinese Communsit ties. I also sold my Huawei phone for a used Nokia Android phone and my Lenovo tablet for cash. I've completely stopped buying products from any Chinese companies. Nip it in the bud and stop giving them money. That's what will hurt them the hardest.


There should be a ban on Chinese made products with deceptively American brand names. I first noticed how bad it was when browsing a Harbor Freight Tools. Pittsburgh hand tools and Chicago electric power tools are 2 examples of Chinese made products with American names. 

Also, there is sly misrepresentation in some companies of how "American" their products are. SimpliSafe is an example, where they purchase all of their manufactured parts from China, but assemble and ship them in the US to seem more American based than they really are.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 12, 2021)

China is a joke, I'm a big history geek and thing their history is amazing and I have a lot of pity for the Chinese in past 5k years (esp past 200) but they call themselves commies, act like an caps but it's more an oligarchy than Russia. 

They are just fucking over the avg person so badly and trying to fuck over avg person in other nations and while not the fault of them other nations choose to cuck to them, we do so I kinda get mad they get sucked up to.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 12, 2021)

Because China is asshole.


----------



## Alkaline Cab (Apr 13, 2021)

Do we really _need _a reason to speak out against the CCP? Anti-freedom bad, even neo-libs know that.
They just like the status quo and love to consoom, they know but don't really care


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Apr 13, 2021)

They managed to destroy and inhibit thousands of years of culture and that is a fucking tragedy.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 13, 2021)

In the past five or so years they've been honest to god outdoing the Jews when it comes to subverting this country. Their tech, (stolen) hardware, and (purchased western) software is in all of our homes. Their shitty mediocre-at-best goods are planned obsolescence on bath salts, by coincidence of them simply not being made well, has caused a slow death of our economy, they are corrupting our society with propaganda, and even upholding SJW tenets just to ruin us politically. even if they weren't doing all of that, I'd still heavily dislike them for basically being insects.

They (Communist Chinese) don't seem to feel like the rest of humanity does. What the fuck is up with them eating baby birds out of their nests, running over babies multiple times to make sure they're dead, crushing their co-workers with hydraulic presses, and just shrugging it off like it's nothing? It's like they're all sociopaths.
Children of Chinese nationals don't seem to have this flat affect about them.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 13, 2021)

They peed in my Coke.


----------



## No Exit (Apr 13, 2021)

China isn't cool anymore.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 13, 2021)

But even the MSM and libs are now going for the "Chinese people aren't the CCP!" line. It's not cool anymore. I am now in favor of the Chinese communist party.


----------



## Mal0 (Apr 13, 2021)

Motherfuckers spread a virus that caused my favorite Mom and Pop bookstore to close during the pandemic.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 13, 2021)

CCP propaganda is all over social media and youtube. All those taoist cultivation game ads, the "amazing technology techiniques" videos on FB that just show bugmen using 100yr old farm equipment or chinese models in dresses using factory/agricultural machinery.

They have influencers on TikTok (of course) and Instagram that dress real nice and show 5sec clips of their upscale nice apartments that their perfect party scoreTM allows them to have.


----------



## The Man With No Name (Apr 13, 2021)

Communists aren't people, and also the Chinese make the shittiest products known to man at the lowest prices and utterly destroy low and mid ends of markets because of it. They are able to do this because slave labor is legal in China and even if it weren't, the state owns (through its party members) all of the manufacturing.

I think the first time as a young adult I really started to hate China was when I heard about the suicide nets outside of the iPhone factory. When you don't even let people kill themselves, then you're a barbaric shithole that has removed autonomy from its people, and must be destroyed.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 13, 2021)

As an American who is, shall we say, less than pleased with the way my country has been conducting itself I think its important to keep in perspective just how much worse China is and how it is in no way an alternative to the failing American system. What the champange socialists and Reddit Communists don't seem to realize is that China's economy is attached at the hip to America's and is in many ways significantly more corrupt. 

Though, in some ways I think the threat China poses is overstated, and that the internal weaknesses of the country will make themselves known in the next decade, probably spectacularly so. But that does remain to be seen, and I suppose despite my harsh opinion I can understand why some people are so worried about it right now.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Apr 13, 2021)

LOFRMAO

tlury the Middr Kingdom


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Apr 13, 2021)

They're part of the out-group and as a member of my in-group I am obligated to stick with my side and oppose the Other. No one will give you a more honest answer than that.


----------



## ClownBrew (Apr 13, 2021)

albert chan said:


> Everyone knows that China is an interesting country, and not all Chinese people are bad people.



Ever seen videos of them boiling a cage full of puppies to death? Throwing things at lions and tigers in cages and taking pics? Teaching their children to use store floors and elevators as toilets?


----------



## AmazingEagle (Apr 13, 2021)

The colonization of Tibet, Hong Kong, East Turkestan, and South Mongolia.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Apr 13, 2021)

I hate commies, simple as


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Apr 13, 2021)

Fuck those chinks


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 13, 2021)

ClownBrew said:


> Ever seen videos of them boiling a cage full of puppies to death? Throwing things at lions and tigers in cages and taking pics? Teaching their children to use store floors and elevators as toilets?


I said they’re not all bad people, not _perfect _people.


----------



## ClownBrew (Apr 14, 2021)

albert chan said:


> I said they’re not all bad people, not _perfect _people.



For the sake of my sanity I'll assume you're trolling.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 14, 2021)

Their complete disregard for labour laws and safety.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 14, 2021)

ClownBrew said:


> Ever seen videos of them boiling a cage full of puppies to death? Throwing things at lions and tigers in cages and taking pics? Teaching their children to use store floors and elevators as toilets?





ClownBrew said:


> For the sake of my sanity I'll assume you're trolling.



Mean to flesh out my answer before responding to you.

I’m very well aware of stories of things like the ones you’ve mentioned, as well as how they treat 30 and 40+ year old virgin males as destitute for failing to be marriage material. Still, I don’t think (or at least can say) all Chinese people do this since most of them are still questioning about the social credit system that has recently taken place in their home country. 

Then again, I’m not sure what throwing things at lions and tigers in cages and taking pics has anything to do with talking about the CCP’s overreach with how they are controlling their own citizens to not say anything bad about their social credit system. Again, just wanted to clarify about my earlier post.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Apr 14, 2021)

I put some soft power down on your dad last night


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 14, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> Their complete disregard for labour laws and safety.


The CCP can't build shit. Look at all those cheap abandoned apartments made with concrete and cardboard scattered across the country.


----------



## HumptiDouji (Apr 14, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Though, in some ways I think the threat China poses is overstated, and that the internal weaknesses of the country will make themselves known in the next decade, probably spectacularly so. But that does remain to be seen, and I suppose despite my harsh opinion I can understand why some people are so worried about it right now.


I agree strongly. I think the CCP has a horrible influence on the world, but it also doesn't look particularly strong. Their military might is quite lackluster given their numbers, and there's a lot of social and logistical things which the country just struggles with.



ClownBrew said:


> Ever seen videos of them boiling a cage full of puppies to death? Throwing things at lions and tigers in cages and taking pics? Teaching their children to use store floors and elevators as toilets?


Sure, there's a lot of subhumans in China, but I think at least part of this is because of what a horrible system and culture that the CCP has cultivated. Some of the ugly culture is older than the CCP, granted, but you can look at a place like India (which is horrible in a lot of similar ways), and if you look around you can find some decent people here and there.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 14, 2021)

They kill Uyghurs for being Uyghurs, they export so much shit-quality shit that retards consider it totally fine and normal, they implement a dystopian social credit system to keep their people under their thumb, they shit on millennia of rich Chinese culture and turn the country into a laughing stock, and they probably eat cats, bats, and other shit that should not be consumed by functioning humans.

Oh, and COVID. Those yellow shapeshifting commies probably had a big part in implementing it and spreading it worldwide. (In fact, it wouldn't be surprising if the higher-ups in the Chinese government were part of the New World Order.)


----------



## HARSH NOISE (Apr 14, 2021)

Without powerleveling too hard, I have very close family that lived through central european branded communism and I cannot personally be more disgusted with anyone who supports it, that includes communism with chinese characteristics.  The fact that China is being so unbelievably brazen with posturing in the pacific and the islands therein, along with LITERAL GENOCIDE, with little more than some international finger wagging is fucking crazy to me.


----------



## AdmiralRenae (Apr 15, 2021)

Oh boy, I can talk about this forever as a Libertarian.

As a Chinese-American, I personally do not support America propping up democracies and potentially destabilizing the middle east,  but China gives insight on what happens if they do it to us, as said, China projects soft power in a way similar how America projects hard power. Except that when China says that "AmERIcA kIlLs mIlLI0Nz oF PeEpeLL in TeH mIDdle EaSt!!" they get offended when someone mentions "The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺" . Look up American atrocities and you will not find ANYTHING that talks about Americans killing as much as millions of people as in Hitler or Stalin. China is LITERALLY COMMITING GENOCIDE against Uyghur Muslims, more recently forcing Uyghurs to pick cotton, just like old times in America, eh? Also Social credit is Literally 1984 but China, while doing it blatantly and people seem to support it, and America does it subtilty, why many people not knowing but anyways tangent over.

Chinese companies not allowing companies to invest in their lucrative market when whey say something even slightly out of line is how they project soft power. There has been videos done about this:



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8oGP-kFmVM
		


I am not denying any genocide nor supporting atrocities committed by anyone, but what China is doing gives us somewhat an opportunity to assess what we are doing in the Middle East to not feed the CCP propaganda machine. Now the CCP is saying that COVID came from an American lab or something and I just laugh.

Better to acknowledge your ugly past then to deny shit because it just hurts people more.

Just in general people and countries need to learn to leave others alone.


----------



## Kosher Snake (Apr 15, 2021)

People I hate just as much if not more than Chinese nationalists is non-Chinese who whiteknight China. The amount of up-in-your-ass someones head has to be for them to literally praise a genocidal country(Great Leap Forward, Uyghur "Re-education") just because "America does war in Middle East" is just unfathomable to me


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 15, 2021)

AmazingEagle said:


> The colonization of Tibet, Hong Kong, East Turkestan, and South Mongolia.


Chinese born Mongolians at the border with China are often in trouble with the law enforcement for no good reason and can't be filmed. What's more sad is that the government is banning their whole culture.


Kosher Snake said:


> People I hate just as much if not more than Chinese nationalists is non-Chinese who whiteknight China. The amount of up-in-your-ass someones head has to be for them to literally praise a genocidal country(Great Leap Forward, Uyghur "Re-education") just because "America does war in Middle East" is just unfathomable to me


What's annoying is that wumaos like Nathan Rich don't even bother to actually learn the language or understand the Sinosphere's dynamics (Taiwan, Macau, and Hong Kong included). They're nothing more than CCP mouthpieces regardless of whether or not they actually love China. Their insufferable smugness makes them painful to watch. Nathan Rich just looks ignorant when he tries to take down people like SerpentZA.


----------



## AmazingEagle (Apr 15, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Chinese born Mongolians at the border with China are often in trouble with the law enforcement for no good reason and can't be filmed. What's more sad is that the government is banning their whole culture.


They've done similar things to Uighur men, women, and children in East Turkestan, they are banned from wearing religious clothing in public, mosques are being demolished or turned into restaurants, Uighur names are banned, they are banned from writing or speaking their own language, and pictures of Xi Jinping are put in mosques for people to worship him as if he's a god. China has become the next Nazi Germany and it's fucking terrifying.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 16, 2021)

There's a fucking laundry list of reasons I hate them. The Uyghur interment camps (Which I thought was kinda based at first but my views on Moslems have changed over time) and the fact nobody does a fuckin thing about it and just politely turns a blind eye to it like it's something they don't wanna talk about like they're a bunch of young urban blacks or some shit. They let COVID get out of hand and trying to cover it up. On that note, their manipulation of the media and trying to say any blame levied toward China for COVID becoming as bad as it did is just anti-Asian sentiment and that it was really Dorgar Blumpf's fault that COVID came to America because WE weren't prepared. The CCP also relies heavily on stolen intellectual property to further their own economy and culture. Most of all though? This is the party of Mao Zedong, a man responsible for the deaths of 45 million people and sought to annihilate the Four Olds (Old Ideas, Old Customs, Old Culture, Old Habits), which I guess meant this plan included desecrating the tombs of emperors and philosophers (Including Confucius), and destroying old artifacts from centuries ago.

The Chinese people are pretty chill tho. Don't really have anything against them aside from being slippery mofos at times and being pretty cruel towards animals.


----------



## Kosher Snake (Apr 16, 2021)

Broseph Stalin said:


> There's a fucking laundry list of reasons I hate them. The Uyghur interment camps (Which I thought was kinda based at first but my views on Moslems have changed over time) and the fact nobody does a fuckin thing about it and just politely turns a blind eye to it like it's something they don't wanna talk about like they're a bunch of young urban blacks or some shit. They let COVID get out of hand and trying to cover it up. On that note, their manipulation of the media and trying to say any blame levied toward China for COVID becoming as bad as it did is just anti-Asian sentiment and that it was really Dorgar Blumpf's fault that COVID came to America because WE weren't prepared. The CCP also relies heavily on stolen intellectual property to further their own economy and culture. Most of all though? This is the party of Mao Zedong, a man responsible for the deaths of 45 million people and sought to annihilate the Four Olds (Old Ideas, Old Customs, Old Culture, Old Habits), which I guess meant this plan included desecrating the tombs of emperors and philosophers (Including Confucius), and destroying old artifacts from centuries ago.
> 
> The Chinese people are pretty chill tho. Don't really have anything against them aside from being slippery mofos at times and being pretty cruel towards animals.


yeah most smoothbrains think China is like the 'graceful and elegant' shit you see in Mulan or Kung Fu Panda but that China is dead and gone. It's been dead and gone since the Maotards rose to power, arguably the rapid descent started from the Opium Wars.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Apr 16, 2021)

AmazingEagle said:


> they are banned from wearing religious clothing in public


Speaking of which, I heard some stuff abt Hijab bans in France. What's up with that?


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 16, 2021)

The CCP has done nothing but make others suffer for their own means and greed for power a la The Great Leap Forward. They step on the feet of the people they originally fought for (the farmers) and treat them worse than trash. 
Back in my early highschool days i was a commie tard, and after reading multiple books on those revolutionaries and me hitting the age of 18, i realized they're the most successful snake oil salesmen (Stalin,Mao, Fidel, Guevara etc) which irked me inside and i hate them for lying,betraying and abusing the people they vehemently proclaimed to defend and usher into a utopia. 
Mao was such a faggot and I'm glad he's rotting in hell tortured by those he murdered. Xi is even worse and with how much he bitches and complains I'd mistake him for a karen on a PTA board.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 16, 2021)

Because Mao Zedong was a son of a bitch and the CCP are an evil and illegitimate regime who actively collaborate with American mega-corporations to brutally oppress people and force them to live under far-left anarcho-tyranny on both sides of the Pacific.


----------



## AmazingEagle (Apr 16, 2021)

FUTUREMAN said:


> Speaking of which, I heard some stuff abt Hijab bans in France. What's up with that?


Well, that's different since France and Switzerland banned the burqa because it covers the entire face, with China all type of religious clothing is banned, even clothes that cover the head but show the face.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 16, 2021)

albert chan said:


> I said they’re not all bad people, not _perfect _people.


You’re an actual retard if you make too much of a distinction between the chinese  people and the CCP. The average chink is a soulless bug man. They have no problem eating aborted baby fetuses, torturing dogs to death, and all kinds of other depraved shit that we will never hear about because information coming out of the country is so heavily controlled

*The rape of nanking never happened but it should have*


----------



## Dyn (Apr 16, 2021)

I like the Chinese Communist Party.


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 17, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I like the Chinese Communist Party.


You'll like them less when you see what they do to Uyghur women in the camps.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 17, 2021)

It is a fact that the people of all ethnicities in Xinjiang are leading a happy life amid China's development and prosperity.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 17, 2021)

China is a 3rd world country doing a shit job at pretending to be the US rival. Enjoy being ethnically incapable of controlling viruses with high technological innovations.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 17, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Because Mao Zedong was a son of a bitch and the CCP are an evil and illegitimate regime who actively collaborate with American mega-corporations to brutally oppress people and force them to live under far-left anarcho-tyranny on both sides of the Pacific.


their current regime is representative of the Chinese people. The regime  rules with the consent of the majority of the people, otherwise they wouldn't be ruling. You may call it evil and illegitimate, but so long as that is the will of the Chinese that is their country


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 17, 2021)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> their current regime is representative of the Chinese people. The regime  rules with the consent of the majority of the people, otherwise they wouldn't be ruling. You may call it evil and illegitimate, but so long as that is the will of the Chinese that is their country



Don't you have a Joe Rogan episode to listen to, trad?


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 18, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Don't you have a Joe Rogan episode to listen to, trad?


The Chinese are big fans of Chinese Joe Rogan, I'd watch my mouth if I were you


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 20, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> You'll like them less when you see what they do to Uyghur women in the camps.


You need to ignore Dynastia. He likes to be contrarian and sniff petrol.


----------



## Falcos_Commisar (Apr 20, 2021)

Because FUCK Communism and the CCP


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 27, 2021)

Kosher Snake said:


> yeah most smoothbrains think China is like the 'graceful and elegant' shit you see in Mulan or Kung Fu Panda but that China is dead and gone. It's been dead and gone since the Maotards rose to power, arguably the rapid descent started from the Opium Wars.


That China or that form of Chinese culture and practices are best found in Chinese communities outside China. South East Asia or immigrant communities. The Maoists destroyed a lot of old cultural practices before trying to revive them under a CCP approved way.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Apr 27, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> You'll like them less when you see what they do to Uyghur women in the camps.


And don't forget their complicitity with Nike and co. where workers work for a tiny penny at the sweatshops. Did that meme aged well?


----------



## murgatroid (Apr 27, 2021)

What if this this thread ends up being like Roko's Basilisk except replace the AI with China/CCP? Or a China CCP themed AI.

Consider your responses carefully!


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Apr 27, 2021)

One Child Policy
Bird Flu
Swine Flu
Bat Flu
Uyghur Concentration Camps in Xinjiang
Badly designed shit because no regulation
Nets at Foxconn (let them kill themselves in peace if they're so unhappy!)
Denial that there's a problem at 3 Gorges, endangering everyone and threatening to put Wuhan -- _and all evidence of COVID-19 wrongdoing _-- underwater.

Is that enough for you?


----------



## Kosher Snake (Apr 27, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> That China or that form of Chinese culture and practices are best found in Chinese communities outside China. South East Asia or immigrant communities. The Maoists destroyed a lot of old cultural practices before trying to revive them under a CCP approved way.


not only that but most of said Chinese communities, especially Singaporeans, despise the mainland Chinese, because of how abhorrent they(mainlanders) act


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Apr 28, 2021)

because their name is inaccurate, they are not commies, just like north korea isnt democratic. both are fascist and should be stopped


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 28, 2021)

I would just like to thank the CCP for forcing loads of chinks out of china, it's meant that the chip shop round my way are staffed by people who know how to deep fry battered food at a decent price.


----------



## Goy Sheckelstein (Apr 28, 2021)

Because communism is shit and for retarded faggots.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 28, 2021)

I literally don't care about them but It's obvious that chinks are the lesser evil compared to the liberal western zog. It's not the chinks who have been pushing pure unadulterated AIDS on the west for the past 50+ years. I still don't know in what way exactly am I supposed to feel "threatened" by these ethnonationalists communists who don't seem to have any agenda beside making people buy cheap shit from them.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 20, 2021)

I knew it was bad when the media was faster to call Trump and everyone racist for wanting to close the border to China, back when COVD-19 was discovered, rather than calling China out.

The entire nation is a totalitarian hellhole. Sure they get some things right and have areas that resemble a prospering society, but it's at great social cost where no one has any true freedom, and everyone has to keep their head down or risk being kidnapped in the dead-of-night by the secret police, and murdered or sent to a concentration camp.

And yet for almost two decades, the USA has been outsourcing everything to China, and the government has taken massive loans from the CCP.

Just in the past year, after the Chinese virus shut down the country, after the election, Trillions of dollars in government spending took place and much of that money is backed by Chinese investors. We also just lost control of a large section of the Middle East (oil fields) while Joe Biden just finished killing a US oil pipeline.

The CCP poses a lot of potential risk to the USA, if they ever decide to simply stop trading with it. But politicians in power just don't want to talk about it, and actively ignore solutions like not shitting up the US any more.

And then on top of all of this, China bots control a huge swath of the algorithms on social media, upvoting demoralizing bullshit propaganda, and downvoting anything pro-American and anti-communist.

I always want to puke when I see panqueer fat tumblr communist hipster assholes who buy into all of the anti-American bullshit. Now that they're old enough to vote, their main purpose in life is apparently to drop their pants, bend over, and take the miniature chode of Xi Jinpeng, for no other reason than pissing off normal Americans.


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 20, 2021)

Tbh if they didn't demolish churches, I prolly wouldn't care


----------

